# When brand new, how do you like your gloves: tight, loose or in between?



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

I keep trying to figure out the sizing charts for different glove manufactures and end up getting gloves that are tight. After one ride they stretch and fit perfectly. I'm wondering if they will rip easier though. I like the way they feel after they stretch out. I have short fingers compared to the width of my hand I guess because I either get a glove that is tight going on with perfect finger size or it will go on perfectly but the fingers will be too long which I don't like. Once they stretch they are fine. My last gloves (Diamond Backs), which were also my first gloves, ripped at a seem in the palm after just a couple of months. I just got some FOX Mud Paws that were a size bigger but actually tighter than the Diamond Backs around the palm. Finger size is perfect. Hoping these last longer and fit perfectly after they stretch.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

If new gloves are a bit tight, I soak them then go for a ride, and they will stretch as they dry.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks.. I just changed the title of this post as I meant when your gloves are brand new how do you like them since they will change as you wear them.

Great idea on soaking them. Mine are actually soaked with sweat about 15 to 30 minutes into every ride anyway so I'll sure it has the same result.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

fsrxc said:


> If new gloves are a bit tight, I soak them then go for a ride, and they will stretch as they dry.


that sounds horrible. its one thing to get your gloves wet during the ride but to purposely saturate them and THEN head out...awful.

as a general rule you should buy your gloves a little snug. let them stretch through normal riding. if they are so tight you can't make a fist, they are too tight, don't buy them.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool RTM.. I can make a fist. We'll see how long these MudPaws last.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Just got through riding 10 miles with the new gloves. They fit nice and snug and stretched perfectly. I'm still getting blisters on my hand just below where my middle and ring fingers join my hand. I think I need some new grips?


----------



## OSM (Jan 22, 2009)

It is proven that wearing tighter fitting gloves makes you feel like a faster rider. If you are getting calluses then you don't ride enough. Ride more and become marked for life. Your hands will be affected with or without gloves, but some grips are just plain painful. I like my gloves to fit snug, but I don't like feeling the inside seams at the end of the fingers. Contrary, I don't like longer loose fingers that hang off the tip. Most important on my list is that the gloves DO NOT bunch up in the palms. Some cheaper designs that have no stitching or panels in the palms tend to bunch loosely in this way.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I like my gloves loose, but I have gigantic hands, so I can't find any loose fitting gloves. My hands go commando.


----------



## Gonzo 1971 (Apr 9, 2013)

RTM nailed it. No way I would ride without gloves. Crashes bare handed suck.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Gonzo 1971 said:


> RTM nailed it. No way I would ride without gloves. Crashes bare handed suck.


Crashing sucks, and at my age, it's really stupid. Therefore, I don't (rarely) crash, in spite of my name. I also tend to hang on to my bars when I crash.


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

I prefer them bang on. They stretch a bit in use but shrink when washed.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I find the glove fit is about as personal as helmet fit, maybe even more so. I have the opposite problem than the OP where my fingers are long compared to my hand width (but with a short thumb in comparison). I find a glove with good finger length, and the thumb is a bit long. Good thumb length, and my fingers may bump up hard against the tips of the glove. Then, the palm may bunch up when I curl my fingers depending on fit. Also, just like helmets, I find that the fit may vary between gloves of the same size for the same manufacturer, so it becomes a very personal choice. I look for a glove that fits fairly tight, but does not hamper either movement or blood flow - a slightly loose second skin, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I ride with giro remedy gloves and I like them alot..they are snug..and they have a little padding in the palm..I feel like they work very well.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

The gloves have stretched out nicely! They fit like a glove, so to speak, now. I think I will try one size larger the next time I order just to compare.


----------

